# can any owners of Paint Shaver Pro give me a review?



## jordanski (Dec 24, 2006)

hi guys,

I have two houses to strip this summer, one should be cake but the other one is massive and I have three sides finished, several layers of paint and the bottom layer from 1903 is linseed oil and is just indestructable... tried stripper, pro-prep scrapers and the silent paint remover and everything sucked and required two passes (BRUTAL!)...

Wondering who out there uses one and if you could list some pros and cons, coupled with a proper hepa vac for dustless application I'm lookin' at about $1600 total, that's a pretty penny for an unproven tool... their promo videos make it look super fast and badass... but so did the videos for the infrared silent paint remover and I found those slow and grueling even with the spendy arm attachments...

I like that I can go dustless with the shaver pro as the paint on everything out here is ancient

any help please?

thanks in advance
jordan


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

PS is the best tool on the market, in my opinion. We also have purchased the sanders from them as well. They too are the best.


----------



## Piers40 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Paint Shaver Pro Review*

About half of the houses in New Zealand are weatherboards (clapboards), generally native timbers.

House sizes are generally about 100 sq m (half the size of a house in the US) so stripping should be less. An average NZ home takes about 10-12 week to strip by other methods, sand, and paint again at about $1,000 per week. Slightly bigger homes, or difficult weatherboard profile, extends this to about 16 weeks (assuming a 2 man team). This means that a complete strip and repaint can cost up to $16,000!!

Paint Shaver Pro will strip a house in about 4/5 days for a sole operator. Because the NZ native timbers vary in hardness, best results are obtained by sanding (with a random orbital sander - 40/60 grit) before priming. So, using a Paint Shaver Pro doesn't remove the sanding step but it makes the whole process a lot shorter because the post stripping surface is much tidier.

Taking it easy instead of forcing the Shaver across the surface results in a better finish ready for sanding. I tend to get impatient then have to spend more time sanding.

Clean, fast and efficient removal of lead-based paint straight to vacuum. Remember the safety gear though - sun-block, tinted safety glasses, possibly gloves, and a sun-hat. In NZ the UV-rays are very high, and I have experienced sun-burn working around the sunny side of the house all day.


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

How does this compare to the Metabo paint remover?


----------



## Piers40 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Paint Shaver Pro Versus Metabo*

There are some excellent comparisons on the 'net.

What I have noticed is that the PS Pro has a slightly smaller foot-print and gets into tighter corners. PS Pro also does not have any flaps to control air-flow which invariably get broken off or fall off.

Generally the two products are very similar, and perform essentially the same tasks.

I prefer the PS Pro because it is possible to swivel the motor on the head and work with the motor at 90 degrees to the vacuum line. I have worked all day with the PS Pro but I haven't worked for long periods with the Metabo LF 724 S.


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

I have the Metabo and understand what you mean about the flaps. I have lost one or two of mine. I put tape over the opening. I haven't used it in a few years. I remember that on heavy paint, it took multiple passes to strip. It looks like the paint pro would require the same.
Jeff


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

I see it was said the Silent was as effective as advertised. Has anyone used the Eco-Strip. I am thinking of investing in one this winter with the new EPA rules kicking in.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used the paint shaver, and you still have to do a good amount of sanding afterwards. It chews the wood up. You also have to go through and set all the nail heads that are exposed.

Festool's RAS 115 works faster, makes less of a mess and costs 1/2 of the paint shaver.


----------

